# Puppy food, kibble



## Swizzle (Nov 30, 2014)

Just looking at puppy food, I know it's not all down to cost, but I need to know I will always be able to afford the same brand.

Do you know if feed the same amount of all the dry foods?

Liking the look of Applepaws but it is quiet expensive, but if you only feed half the amount of Royal canin then that's a diff matter.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

No, you must look at guidelines for each type of kibble and then remember it is only a guideline. The amount dogs eat changes too. Young dogs generally eat more than older dogs...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

As a general rule, less expensive foods require larger serving to get the level of nutrients required. The price thing is a red herring really, you don't really pay that more for more expensive food, as you tend to feed less as it has less filler and rubbish in.


----------



## Swizzle (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks, might pop into the local Pets at home- we have no local independant- and ask them about it. My maths isn't too good.
My puppy is on Eukanuba at the mo and I will feed him that for first month, I then plan to change to something better.


----------



## janice griffiths (Nov 4, 2014)

ruth what does red herring mean ? 
www.happydog.co.uk is a good food


----------



## janice griffiths (Nov 4, 2014)

sheryl try www.happydog.co.uk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

janice griffiths said:


> ruth what does red herring mean ?
> www.happydog.co.uk is a good food


It's an idiom used to describe something that is misleading or a fallacy.

So the price being less in a poor quality food is misleading as you end up feeding more of it to get the correct nutritional balance/requirement. Mostly you are better to spend a bit more on a better food as actually you need less of it as its packed with goodness.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Janice FYI... that link doesn't bring to a dog food website...


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

janice griffiths said:


> sheryl try www.happydog.co.uk


This link doesn't work Janice.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Swizzle said:


> Thanks, might pop into the local Pets at home- we have no local independant- and ask them about it. My maths isn't too good.
> My puppy is on Eukanuba at the mo and I will feed him that for first month, I then plan to change to something better.


Have a look at this site, you can input what you are willing to spend per day and it will find a range of foods in your budget. You can look at the nutritional scales, reviews etc and make an informed decision. 

This is really a useful resource for you...

http://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk

Please feel free to ask lots of questions, we are all here to help, I've done A LOT of reading and research on foods etc. I'm not claiming to be an expert but I will help if I can.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Here's a lovely example of how useful the website is in comparing food in terms of price and quality, I just searched the two foods mentioned on this thread, Applaws and Happy Dog. It's great because you get to see the price and quality difference, I've done it on a medium dog just to draw comparisons. It allows you to make an informed decision and weigh up the pros and cons of different foods depending on what you want to feed and how much you want to spend.

http://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/dog-food-reviews/0305/happy-dog-adult-medium

http://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/dog-food-reviews/0185/applaws-adult-small-and-medium

Also, you can click on any featured red ingredients (ingredients to be concerned about) and it tells you why you shouldn't feed or what to check for before you feed these ingredients. Again informed choice. It's brill!


----------



## Swizzle (Nov 30, 2014)

Been to Pets at home and they recomend Wainrights or James well beloved. But looking on the allaboutfood site that's not much better than the Eukanuba he is already on.
They do not sell the Barking heads or Applaws puppy I was thinking of.
Think I need to research and see if I can find a local independant pet shop.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Do you have Jolleys? Also Amazon is great, if you subscribe and save, you get a good discount on many foods. I think Pets at home have their own brand too which is supposed to be a good food, don't remember what it's called. Good luck, don't stress, just find something you are happy with and that your pup enjoys!


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

It took me a while to find a food Harley liked also didn't want to keep changing it eventually settled for James well beloved dry kibble and sometimes put a spoonful of wet pouch on top ,it really agrees with him but it took me a while so good luck to you x


----------

